# How many centimeters dilated for water to break?



## PugMama22

Last time I was pregnant I was dilated to 3 cm for a few weeks before giving birth. When I started having contractions on my due date we checked in to the hospital and was 6cm dilated but my water hadn't broke and the contractions were weak. They decided to break my water and start pitocin (induction), got an epidural and delivered my 8lbs 5oz boy by 11pm that night. It was very pleasant and easy for me. 

Now That I'm getting closer to my due date I'm beginning to think more about labor... Just wondering how many centimeters dilated you were when your water broke?


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Mine didn't, I was at the pushing stage and they still hadn't gone! I had to pester her too in the end as she wanted to leave them.

Silly thing was that from when I had to go in (couldn't keep fluids down so they made me stay in from early labour right the way through) at 2cm dilated all the way up until 10cm and pushing the 3 MW's that checked me at the various different times and stages all said "waters are bulging, they'll go any minute now"

I think to this day if I hadn't said break them that DS would've been born in his xx


----------



## dairymomma

They broke mine both times just before I started pushing. With DS, they had to because my waters were bulging so much that he couldn't engage fully despite the fact that I was 10cm, fully effaced, and ready to push. So the dr popped them and 10 minutes later, DS was born. With DD, they broke my water just before I hit 10 cm and she moved down before my cervix could move totally out of the way. I pushed for 10-15 minutes with no progress, ended up relaxing through 2 contractions and once my cervix fully dilated, she was out in 1 push.


----------



## wamommy

All 3 times they had to break my waters at 9.5-10cm. As soon as they did, I was pushing in a contraction or two!


----------



## x__amour

Just shy of 4cm. They went to break them artificially and they broke on their own. :flow:


----------



## PugLuvAh

I went to the hospital at 9cm and my water had not broken. They broke it for me (I asked them to) to speed up the last 1cm.


----------



## Timewaster

With my first pregnancy, they broke my water at 7 cm. However, with my 2nd pregnancy, my water broke at home and by the time I got to the hospital, I was 5cm then.


----------



## Beanonorder

After being stuck at 3cm for 19 hours they finally broke mine for me and I jumped to 6cm in an hour!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

First baby mw broke them at 10cm.

Second baby (different hospital) their policy was not to break if was no reason as it causes pressure to baby head that isnt needed or something like that. i had to push with waters still intact (not going lie i didnt like it i couldnt get grip on her head found it hard to push) they finally went and she arrived in 2 more pushes.


----------



## Kess

Mine went before I had any contractions at all, or even twinges, so I assume 0cm!


----------



## MindUtopia

No idea as they don't routinely check you before labour here, but I doubt very much. Waters broke first without even a hint of a contraction or even braxton hicks ever before that. I was in established labour within 2 hours of that and my daughter was born 11.5 hours after waters went. I imagine your waters can break even if you aren't dilated at all and some ladies never have their waters break and baby is born in the caul (still in the amniotic sac with waters intact), so there is a lot of variation and it doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## princess2406

I was fully when my waters broke x


----------



## ashlee2916

I had been contracting with DS all day and it was at least 14 hours into it, my waters broke whilst on the toilet so off i went to the hospital to find i was 1cm! gutted doesnt even come close:growlmad:


----------



## Harparcat

I was 9 cm before my waters broke and I found it quite uncomfortable as the pressure was so strong!


----------



## pinklizzy

In both my labours my waters have broken on their own at about 9-10cm.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Mine didn't go until 10cm, MW tried to break them but couldn't so they persuaded me to stand up and they popped right away and out she came!


----------



## ClairAye

First time I wasn't at all, second I guess I was 9-10cm as I was pushing 10 minutes after!


----------



## teal

My waters broke just before contractions started so I'd guess not very dilated, if at all.


----------



## Bambino123

Mine were broken for me at 7cms the last time.

I still live in fear that I will flood the supermarket though


----------



## Jencocoa

Mine never broke naturally


----------



## phoenix333

DS they didn't - he was born in them!!

DD they broke them at 7cm as my contractions were tailing off.


----------



## azure girl

I was a 2 exactly 1 week before my waters started to leak. The doctor had said my water was bulging, but that doesn't mean an awful lot as to whether they will break soon. When I figured out I was leaking I was a 4 within the hour.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

3 kids in, and my waters have never broken on their own. My first, the OB broke them at 10cm, my second, the student broke them at 7cm, and my midwife broke them at 7cm with my youngest too.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

10cm.

DD was born about 45 minutes after the broke


----------



## wishuwerehere

Both times at 10cm. Dd2 they broke as i pushed her head out.


----------



## CaptainMummy

First time the mw broke them at 1cm (induction, to get things started)
My second labour, they broke whilst I was pushing


----------



## Jezzielin

I'm 5cm now, nothing. So depressing lol. I must have waters of steel because they have been bulging for weeks!:dohh:


----------



## gidge

My waters broke in the middle of the night full of meconium so got to the hospital 30 mins later and was only 1cm.


----------



## Attalu

My waters didn't break. My midwife broke them when I was 7cm because my labor stopped progressing.


----------



## Jaycrew

With 1st DD at around 6-7 cm while laboring at the hospital, 
2nd DD they ruptured them at 5 cm and I had her about 3 hrs later. 
With DD 3 it was ruptured for me at 4 cm. No pain in my labor - didnt even know i was in labor- had her 4 hrs later. 
with DD 4- my waters broke at 1 cm by itself during the day and had her via c section after midnight. 

When My mom was pregnant with my little brother - she came home from the movies and was laughing and went to the bathroom and was continually laughing and stopped and said "Uhh ooh - i think my water broke because this is a really long pee" turns out it did and she was about 3 cm when she got to the hospital.


----------



## JAJuly2013

Yeah mine didn't break on it's own either and by the time I got to the hospital I was dilated to 10 and ready to start pushing. Sometimes it just doesn't happen for some reason. :shrug:


----------



## Misscalais

I was 10cm with all 3 of my babies when mine broke and I never had them broken for me last two babies they broke while pushing.


----------



## SillyMoo1983

I'm not 100% sure how dilated I was because my waters went at home. A couple of hours later at hospital I was 5cm dilated. An hour later DD was delivered by EMCS.


----------



## Mrsb3

First time they broke mine before pushing, 2nd time they broke naturally at 11pm and contractions began (weak) 16 hour labor, contractions finally sped up and became painful for the last 5 hours. Lo born 6.15pm


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mine broke at around 4cm dilated at home.


----------



## Girly922

Mine went at home, woke me up actually. The moment my waters broke, the contractions hit hard and fast. Within 15 minutes I was in transition. When we got to the hospital, nearly an hour after waters breaking, I was 8cm dilated. DD was born less than 4 hours after they broke.


----------



## Mrsb3

Girly922 said:


> Mine went at home, woke me up actually. The moment my waters broke, the contractions hit hard and fast. Within 15 minutes I was in transition. When we got to the hospital, nearly an hour after waters breaking, I was 8cm dilated. DD was born less than 4 hours after they broke.

Oh no! You was in transition for 3 hours poor you! Transition was terrible for me and lasted almost 2 hours but felt like forever. Pushing was a piece of cake though and the stitches I couldn't care less lol


----------



## cupcaker

Hospital said i was 1cm on an examination. She said she had swept around whilst examining and pulled the plug out bleurgh. Anyway i got sent on my way, and then waters broke within an hour or so. Unfortunately they were green so got speeded up with a drip


----------



## Girly922

Mrsb3 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Mine went at home, woke me up actually. The moment my waters broke, the contractions hit hard and fast. Within 15 minutes I was in transition. When we got to the hospital, nearly an hour after waters breaking, I was 8cm dilated. DD was born less than 4 hours after they broke.
> 
> Oh no! You was in transition for 3 hours poor you! Transition was terrible for me and lasted almost 2 hours but felt like forever. Pushing was a piece of cake though and the stitches I couldn't care less lolClick to expand...

I was pushing for over an hour as DD was back to back and she was turning in the birth canal. She came out facing the right way, but it meant the pushing stage was a lot harder than it should've been. If she'd been facing the right way from the start she would've been out an awful lot quicker.


----------



## Leids

Water broke at 10cm while pushing with second. First baby doc broke it. :/


----------



## JessesGirl29

I gave permission for my midwife to break it after being fully dilated but then having my labour stall.....she said it was a tough bag to break and my sons head was really not even able to engage until she broke it.


----------



## amberliam

With my son they went about an hour before I had even started having contractions - no idea how many cm's I was prob 1/2? With my daughter, total opposite, they didn't go till I was pushing lol.


----------



## princess2406

I was 10cm pushing when my waters broke.


----------

